# Community > Resource Library >  The Accurate Rifle - Warren Page - anyone got a copy?

## Flyblown

The Accurate Rifle, by Warren Page 

Do any of you fellas have a copy of this book available either as a lend or to purchase?

Thanks

----------


## Pauli

Got a copy. PM me.

----------


## Flyblown

Big thanks to @Pauli for being a good bugger and lending me a copy of his book, cheers mate.

----------

